# Symphony Series Brass - New from Soundiron and Native Instruments



## greggg (Jul 15, 2015)

Soundiron proudly presents, in collaboration with Native Instruments:

http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-collection (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Symphony_Series_Brass_Banner_966_01.jpg"
data-src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Symphony_Series_Brass_Banner_966_01.jpg?11075512376336488366" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Symphony_Series_Brass_Banner_966_01.jpg?11075512376336488366"
data-url="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Symphony_Series_Brass_Banner_966_01.jpg?11075512376336488366"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Symphony_Series_Brass_Banner_966_01.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
​http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-collection (Symphony Series Brass)

The http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-bundle (<b>SYMPHONY SERIES BRASS COLLECTION</b>) sets a new benchmark for orchestral scoring. This two-volume set features http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-ensemble (ENSEMBLE) and http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-solo (SOLO) volumes, each offering a full suite of professional brass content within a masterfully designed interface. Created in close partnership with Native Instruments, with flawless integration for Kontakt Player and Komplete Kontrol S-Series Keyboards, these state-of-the-art virtual instruments deliver unparalleled sonic depth and realism. The ENSEMBLE library offers a massive 32-piece brass ensemble. Control fully independent Trumpet, Trombone, Horn, and Tuba sections with eight players each. At the head of each section, the SOLO library gives you First Horn, Second Horn, Bb Trumpet, Tenor Trombone and Bass Tuba soloists. With over 45,000 samples, unparalleled quality and exquisite detail, this collection is comprehensive. The *http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-bundle (SYMPHONY SERIES BRASS COLLECTION)* is on sale *NOW* for just *$499*. The individual *http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-ensemble (ENSEMBLE)* and *http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-solo (SOLO)* libraries are also available now for *$399* and *$299*, respectively.


http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-collection (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Ensemble_Legato_vi.png"
data-src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Ensemble_Legato_vi.png?9715455695093039267" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Ensemble_Legato_vi.png?9715455695093039267"
data-url="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Ensemble_Legato_vi.png?9715455695093039267"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Ensemble_Legato_vi.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​​
Click here to listen to demos!


Two complete libraries: Solo and Ensemble

37-piece brass orchestra

Including 4 full sections of 8 players each

5 soloists: Trumpet, Trombone, 1st & 2nd Horns and Tuba

Powerful lows and soaring highs with extended key ranges

Over 100 chromatic articulations in each library

Lots of Orchestral brass effects to add dramatic realism

A clean, elegant interface to accelerate your workflow

Efficient RAM, CPU and Disk-streaming optimization

http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-collection (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Solo_Articulations_vi.png"
data-src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Solo_Articulations_vi.png?9715455695093039267" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Solo_Articulations_vi.png?9715455695093039267"
data-url="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Solo_Articulations_vi.png?9715455695093039267"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Solo_Articulations_vi.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​
*DETAILED REALISM* • The Dynamics knob allows you to create expressive, real-time performances, intelligently blending across the dynamic range for dramatic tonal shifts. Shape your performance with Smooth Dynamics, Attack, Release, Tightness, and Motion controls. Each ensemble section offersmulti-layered true legato with fluid dynamic blending. The soloists provide detailed and expressive long-form true legato.

*EASY CUSTOMIZATION* • The Symphony Series Brass libraries adapt to any workflow. Assign articulations to key switches quickly and easily. Articulation types are color-coded for fast recognition.

*COMPLETE MIX OPTIONS* • Open up the mixer page to craft the perfect blend of stereo master, close, mid, and far microphone positions. With individual loading, volume and output routing for each position, you have full control over your mix. In addition to volume control for each section and mic position, you also get independent pan sliders for each section and soloist. We recorded the players at center stage, in a wide, well-balanced stereo field allowing Symphony Series Brass to fit seamlessly in any genre, style or mix.


http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-collection (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Ensemble_Mixer_vi.png"
data-src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Ensemble_Mixer_vi.png?9715455695093039267" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Ensemble_Mixer_vi.png?9715455695093039267"
data-url="https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0371/2865/files/Ensemble_Mixer_vi.png?9715455695093039267"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Ensemble_Mixer_vi.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​​
Working closely with the Native Instruments design team over a 2-year period, we built this masterpiece of sonic engineering from over 50 hours of recordings at our favorite San Francisco cathedral. We captured each brass section and soloist with 14 premium microphones and pristine preamps, mixed down to 4 gorgeous blends: close, medium, far and stereo master. Symphony Series Brass brings you an amazingly detailed and powerfully rich sound, with high dynamic range, clean fidelity and stunningly vivid acoustics.

**Product Details**
Brass Ensemble

Four full brass sections: Basses (Tubas and Euphoniums), Trombones, French Horns, and Trumpets

32-piece brass ensemble, with 8 players per section

Over 100 fully-playable chromatic articulations. Full List http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-ensemble (here) under "Contents"

Close, Medium, Far and Stereo Master Mix microphone positions with independent mixing, routing, panning and loading

25,752 Samples

27 GB installed

25 Kontakt instrument presets

24 bit / 48kHz lossless NCW format samples

Works with the free *Kontakt Player* and the full retail version of Kontakt (v5.5.1 or later only)

Supported by *Komplete Kontrol S-Series Keyboards*.

Brass Solo

5 Soloists: 1st Horn, 2nd Horn, Bb Trumpet, Tenor Trombone and Bass Tuba.

Over 100 fully-playable chromatic articulations. Full List http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-solo (here) under "Contents"

Close, Medium, Far and Stereo Master Mix microphone positions with independent mixing, routing, panning and loading

19,420 Samples

17 GB installed

30 Kontakt instrument presets

24 bit / 48kHz lossless NCW format samples

Works with the free *Kontakt Player* and the full retail version of Kontakt (v5.5.1 or later only)

Supported by *Komplete Kontrol S-Series Keyboards*.

​


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 15, 2015)

I need to hear those euphoniums. Is there a video showing the patches or did I simply miss something?


----------



## Manuel (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds very nice. Good luck with the release!


----------



## greggg (Jul 16, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> I need to hear those euphoniums. Is there a video showing the patches or did I simply miss something?


We're working on more video demos right now and we'll definitely be covering the Tuba section which includes the Euphoniums. The Euphoniums cover the top two octaves, roughly.

If anyone has any other specifics they would like covered in a video tutorial, we can definitely try to include those as well.


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 16, 2015)

The demos for the Symphony Series Brass are amazing to say the least - just for their shear musical excellence. That's why we built this library with Native Instruments, to give you the rock solid tools you need to create big things and really hear your ideas shine, at a price well within reach.

Our first composer is Spencer Nunamaker. His piece "Ceres Rising" evokes a sweeping reveal over the deep canyons, towering mountains and sweeping plains of a distant alien world. Spencer used the following presets and features in his track:


Click here to listen if the flash player doesn't work in your browser.

- Ensemble Horn legato for main horn melody
- Ensemble Trumpet legato for main trumpet counter-melody
- Ensemble horn sustain for main harmony
- Ensemble Trombone Expressions (decrescendo) for big climax and throughout
- Solo Horn sustain for intro harmony (p velocity)
- Solo Trombone legato for additional counterpoint
- Solo Trombone sustain for lower intro harmony/swells
- 3x Solo Trumpet legato for sustaining trumpet harmony
- Solo Tuba legato for bass

He also used the Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble in his mix for accenting and added motion.

Click Here for more of Spencer Nunamaker's Music
https://soundcloud.com/junovhs


The next track is from Brad Jerkins. He used these presets and features of the library in his mix:


Click here to listen if the flash player doesn't work in your browser.

Horns
- Horns Sustain All
- Horns Legato
- Horns FX Stacc Cluster (Only in Long Version)

Trumpets
- Trumpets Exp Crescendo
- Trumpets Exp Decrescendo
- Trumpets Leg
- Trumpets FX Cluster Loop (Only in Long Version)

Trombones
- Trombones Exp Crescendo
- Trombones Exp Decrescendo
- Trombones Leg
- Trombones Stac. Bend Down
- Trombones Sustain All
- Trombones FX Cluster Loop (Only in Long Version)

Tuba
- Tuba Staccato F
- Tuba FX Cluster Loop (Only in Long Version)

Brass Ens
- Brass Ensemble Sustain

He used Close, Mid, and Far mics. Close mics were panned to standard orchestral seating on all instruments. The mids were panned slightly to traditional seating placement as well, to about halfway between center and where the Close mics were panned. The Far mics were left centered at full width.

He also used Soundiron Waterharp v2, Voices of Gaia Francesca Genco, Anti Drum 3, Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble, Olympus Elements Choir and Mercury Elements Boy's Choir in his mix.

Click Here for more of Brad Jerkin's Music:
http://www.bradjerkins.com/


----------



## kriztofo (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi all, here is the first in the series of many videos showing off the main Ensemble preset, which has all the basic articulations needed for quick scoring with Brass. Sectional presets contain deeper and more varied articulations and videos looking at those are still forthcoming.


----------



## benmrx (Jul 23, 2015)

Good to see some more of what this library has to offer! REALLY looking forward to more info! Loving the sound/tone. My only critique here honestly is the pacing of the VO. Maybe that's cause I do a lot of VO, but it sounded like one long legal claim. I would suggest maybe slowing down, or leaving some pauses after a point has been made so we can digest what was just said.


----------



## handz (Jul 23, 2015)

new brass lib - cool! Did nto listened all the demos, but as always Sascha Knorr did some amazing job, love it.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 28, 2015)

Is the Symphony Series Brass Collection part of the Omega Collection?

EDIT: I just heard back from Soundiron's support. They said that Symphony Series Brass is a "Powered By Kontakt Player" library published by NI, so it is not included in the Omega Collection, but it is eligible for the 50% discount for Omega customers.


----------



## greggg (Aug 5, 2015)

We've got a new walk-through video showing off the Trumpet Expressions preset! This features articulations such as Swell, Crescendo, Decrescendo, Sforzando, FFF Blast, Special Step-up and Step-Down effects as well as straight mute articulations. We'll be doing more videos on the Horns, Trombones and Tubas soon.


----------



## atw (Aug 22, 2015)

Firstly, the demos sound really good. I like it.

Some demos are marked as "(L)", some as "naked" and some without (L) AND "naked"

"Naked" ---> clear
"(L)" ---> unclear
without "naked" and "(L)" ---> unclear

Does "(L)" means layered with other brass libraries (from other developers)?


Soundiron - Spencer Nunamaker - Ceres Rising - SSBrass Bundle
Soundiron - Brad Jerkins - From The Shadows (L) - SSBrass Bundle
Soundiron - Ryan Scully - Strength And Fortitude (L) - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Antongiulio Frulio - As Soon Is Possible - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Paul Amos - Killer Instinct (L) - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Ryan Scully - Honor Guard (naked) - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Arkadiusz Reikowski - House Of Flags (L) - SSBrass Bundle
Soundiron - Simon Russell - Locking Horns (L) - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Tino Danielzik - A Privilege (L) - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Sascha Knorr - The Mountain Pass (L) - SSBrass Bundle
Soundiron - Dirk Ehlert - To The Bones - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Blake Ewing - Half Light - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Xiaotian Shi - Heart Of Soul - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Cory Pelizzari - Hero's Emblem (naked) - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Tino Danielzik - Not My Day (L) - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Paul Amos - A Fistful More (L) - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Cory Pelizzari - Hohen (L) - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Mark Petrie - Long Road Home - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Blake Ewing - Test Flight - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Xiaotian Shi - Above The Mountains - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Steve Mazzaro - Imperium (L) - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Sean Beeson - The Soul Of An Eagle - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Ian Dorsch - Into The Open Sky - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Deane Ogden - Börnin (L) - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Pieter Schlosser - Merlin - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Simon Russell - My Solitude (L) - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Mathieu Hallouin - Alive - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Anne Van Duyvenvoorde - Path Of The King - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Mike Marino - Sword Of The Symphony - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Danny Cocke - Nemesis Returns - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Max Zhdanov - Until The End Of Time - SSBrass Ensemble
Soundiron - Brad Halverson - Ascenscion - SSBrass Solo
Soundiron - Danny Cocke - Tribulation - SSBrass Solo


----------



## atw (Aug 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a guess as to what it means, but rather than offer something that may be incorrect, instead I would suggest that you send a wee note to Soundiron support via their web site. I've always received very prompt and helpful responses from them in the past, and they may not always see questions posted here. Just a thought.


----------



## atw (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the response.


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi atw,

The (L) in the track names just signifies that they are the (L)onger cut of the track. NI wanted abbreviated tracks that would be kept under a certain length, but we posted the entire track as the composer envisioned it.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 26, 2015)

kriztofo said:


> Hi atw,
> 
> The (L) in the track names just signifies that they are the (L)onger cut of the track. NI wanted abbreviated tracks that would be kept under a certain length, but we posted the entire track as the composer envisioned it.



Thanks for clarifying that for everyone. Yes, I did notice the tracks on the NI seemed shorter or seemed like abbreviated versions. Personally I prefer Soundiron's approach.


----------



## atw (Aug 26, 2015)

kriztofo said:


> Hi atw,
> 
> The (L) in the track names just signifies that they are the (L)onger cut of the track. NI wanted abbreviated tracks that would be kept under a certain length, but we posted the entire track as the composer envisioned it.



Thank you, but are all the demos layered with other brass libraries? (Ecxept the naked ones of course).


----------



## JunoVHS (Aug 26, 2015)

atw said:


> Thank you, but are all the demos layered with other brass libraries? (Ecxept the naked ones of course).


The demos are most assuredly not layered with other brass libraries, 100% SSB


----------



## atw (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice, thank you. 
Do you plan to do updates for that product? And will they be free then?


----------



## Peaslee (Sep 29, 2015)

Just a quick update to this thread to answer a question that's come up a lot: ""Will this library be included in Komplete or Komplete Ultimate?"

No, this collection is part of the new Native Instruments Symphony Series line. It is not included in Komplete or Komplete Ultimate. However, if you own Komplete, you're eligible for a great *cross-grade rebate from Native Instruments* when you order Symphony Series Brass Collection. The discount gives you 50% off the individual brass librariess (Solo or Ensemble) or 40% off the full bundle of both.


----------



## atw (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for the info. Very beautiful sound and nice product!!
A new Native Instruments Symphony Series line. Well now a lot of things will getting interesting...

Haha i am excited...
*"The pointer sisters - I'm so excited*", expresses my feelings well atm. 

Hope the other sections follows


----------



## AfilionMusic (Jul 4, 2016)

Are marcatos achievable in this library or are staccatos the only short articulation?


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 1, 2016)

Im kind of dissapointed how things played out...

"Just a quick update to this thread to answer a question that's come up a lot: ""Will this library be included in Komplete or Komplete Ultimate?"

No, this collection is part of the new NativeInstruments Symphony Series line. It is not included in Komplete or Komplete Ultimate."

Due to question being "will it be" and answer being "no", I trusted no means no and libraries wouldn't be merged with Komplete. Due this fact I got just Brass Ensemble separately just month ago... and now NI released that all the Symphony series WILL be part of Kontakt Ultimate 11. I would of course have waited next release of Ultimate to find out if Symphony Seried may have been included, but trusted answer given here.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 1, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> Im kind of dissapointed how things played out...
> 
> "Just a quick update to this thread to answer a question that's come up a lot: ""Will this library be included in Komplete or Komplete Ultimate?"
> 
> ...



Think you'll be pleased to know it isn't included in K11U. What's included is a stripped-down version of the Symphony Series, with only 1 mic position, fewer articulations, and no legato. Those are some pretty crippling omissions if you ask me.


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 1, 2016)

Well I'll be damned, that really puts my previous purchase to new light. Still, I would give thumbs down for both NI and SoundIron marketing wise.

I really love SoundIron products and I definitely support them, but those minor somewhat misleading posts can be misleading even a year after posting. This time damage wasn't that bad, as Zhao Shen pointed out.

I'll have to say that I really dislike the way NI put their marketing efforts on marching Symphony Ser... er... Symphony Essentials to Kontakt Ultimate. It feels very misleading, even though there is a comparison table. If Zhao Shen wouldn't have pointed this out (and if I didn't already have brass ensemble), I would probably have bought update without even checking product description. I guess we'll have to be extra careful in future, or you just might buy Una Corda with 30% of content of separate purchase or so


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 2, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> Well I'll be damned, that really puts my previous purchase to new light. Still, I would give thumbs down for both NI and SoundIron marketing wise.
> 
> I really love SoundIron products and I definitely support them, but those minor somewhat misleading posts can be misleading even a year after posting. This time damage wasn't that bad, as Zhao Shen pointed out.
> 
> I'll have to say that I really dislike the way NI put their marketing efforts on marching Symphony Ser... er... Symphony Essentials to Kontakt Ultimate. It feels very misleading, even though there is a comparison table. If Zhao Shen wouldn't have pointed this out (and if I didn't already have brass ensemble), I would probably have bought update without even checking product description. I guess we'll have to be extra careful in future, or you just might buy Una Corda with 30% of content of separate purchase or so



I definitely hear you, but I think you're assuming that they planned this all along. In reality, I wonder if the symphony series just hasn't gotten as much love as they had hoped and they decided that it would be a good idea to include a TASTE of the symphony series in Komplete to introduce a larger market to them and entice them to upgrade to the full product down the line? maybe?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 2, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> It feels very misleading, even though there is a comparison table


I can't understand that opinion at all. they are calling it symphony essentials, they are giving us a comparison chart. what else are they supposed to do? The first description we can read on the product page for symphony essentials is:

* SYMPHONY ESSENTIALS *
SYMPHONY ESSENTIALS is a line of five meticulously sampled orchestral instruments. They deliver the same professional recordings and signature interface as the acclaimed SYMPHONY SERIES with a streamlined set of articulations. Designed for light scoring tasks requiring fundamental instrumental performance techniques, the SYMPHONY ESSENTIALS instruments are available for purchase separately or as part of KOMPLETE 11 ULTIMATE.​what I do find misleading is the mentioning of 271 Articulations. Counting the same articulations of different instruments as separate articulations seems wrong to me even though it's quite common now


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 2, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> I definitely hear you, but I think you're assuming that they planned this all along. In reality, I wonder if the symphony series just hasn't gotten as much love as they had hoped and they decided that it would be a good idea to include a TASTE of the symphony series in Komplete to introduce a larger market to them and entice them to upgrade to the full product down the line? maybe?



Its very possible and I support this action, but it should be clear as day that they are offering lite version.


----------



## fgimian (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you think there will be an even bigger discount when K11 Ultimate is released and one owns the Essential version of the library?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 11, 2016)

fgimian said:


> Do you think there will be an even bigger discount when K11 Ultimate is released and one owns the Essential version of the library?



I would doubt it since I own most of the items in Komplete yet get no special discount if I buy Komplete (seems like they would have a "complete your bundle" price or some kind of discount, but no).

Also I think this stripped down version of Symphony Brass was perhaps added because of the Kontakt 6 delay, which they probably planned to add to K11 and K11U.

The real question for Reaktor is, do you still use/ like this library after having it a while. Compared to Cinebrass and HB, it seems less useful. And the "essentials" version even more so.


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 12, 2016)

I own only Cinebrass Core, so I'm unable to tell how SSBE compares with HB (Hollywood Brass?).

My main problem with CB Core was that it has really piercing mid-range trumpets, and to my taste "in a bad way". Same goes with multiple CB Core patches, even though I love 6-horns ensemble. I was looking for something "cleaner" (with bit more static sound & brighter ambiance). SSBE really hits the spot on this. It gives me variation between different sounds and fills those large spots which CB Core has. In my opinion CB Core simply isn't your all-around library. It definitely needs extension. I think it would be better if Cinesamples would merge Core and Pro to "Full" and would put the price tag to around $450 (currently $399 + $399), as it's falling behind the competition (at least if you compare libraries by number of articulations & mic positions).

Only regret I have with this library is that it was a bit expensive when compared to what VSTBuzz is currently offering as an alternative. To me it really wouldn't have mattered if I would have gone for Master Brass, as they share somewhat similar sound color.

Still, it was simply bad luck (not knowing Master Brass was going to be on sale) and I couldn't have altered the outcome. I really have to say that I believe SSBE will be part of my template next to Cinebrass for years to come. Now, if I just could figure out this annoying mixer bug... I'm just busy for a feek or two to come, so debugging will have to wait.

Edit: One thing I love on this library is the "out-of-the-box" ambiance it has for different instruments. It blends well!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 12, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> I own only Cinebrass Core, so I'm unable to tell how SSBE compares with HB (Hollywood Brass?).
> 
> My main problem with CB Core was that it has really piercing mid-range trumpets, and to my taste "in a bad way". Same goes with multiple CB Core patches, even though I love 6-horns ensemble. I was looking for something "cleaner" (with bit more static sound & brighter ambiance). SSBE really hits the spot on this. It gives me variation between different sounds and fills those large spots which CB Core has. In my opinion CB Core simply isn't your all-around library. It definitely needs extension. I think it would be better if Cinesamples would merge Core and Pro to "Full" and would put the price tag to around $450 (currently $399 + $399), as it's falling behind the competition (at least if you compare libraries by number of articulations & mic positions).
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if Cinesamples heads in this direction (one Cinebrass, one CineWinds, ect) as they did with Cineperc. They may just start with a $700 price tag then bring it down to $400-$500 (as Voxos did).

I actually like Cinebrass Pro and Core, since they work well together, but I also have HB (yes, Hollywood Brass Diamond), Bravia Brass, and Sample modeling Brass. Many people like HB for the articulations, which it does have many, but it's a bit more to use quickly than Cinebrass. I feel I can get a good sound quicker with CB. I also like the Orchestrator versions of Bravia (which you can buy as a smaller pack with Brass FX), which "auto-assigns" notes to separate instruments when play chords. Seems SSBE has a similar function, but I felt the interface and controls are a bit lacking (aside from the hefty price), so I never picked it up- but the sound seemed nice. If the sound and functions work well for you, then that is what matters. I don't have Master Brass, but looking it over the recordings don't seem to be on the same level with CB, HB, or SSBE. Perhaps I'm just a bit spoiled now, as a few years ago I would have jumped right on that VSTbuzz deal.


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 13, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Cinesamples heads in this direction (one Cinebrass, one CineWinds, ect) as they did with Cineperc. They may just start with a $700 price tag then bring it down to $400-$500 (as Voxos did).
> 
> I actually like Cinebrass Pro and Core, since they work well together, but I also have HB (yes, Hollywood Brass Diamond), Bravia Brass, and Sample modeling Brass. Many people like HB for the articulations, which it does have many, but it's a bit more to use quickly than Cinebrass. I feel I can get a good sound quicker with CB. I also like the Orchestrator versions of Bravia (which you can buy as a smaller pack with Brass FX), which "auto-assigns" notes to separate instruments when play chords. Seems SSBE has a similar function, but I felt the interface and controls are a bit lacking (aside from the hefty price), so I never picked it up- but the sound seemed nice. If the sound and functions work well for you, then that is what matters. I don't have Master Brass, but looking it over the recordings don't seem to be on the same level with CB, HB, or SSBE. Perhaps I'm just a bit spoiled now, as a few years ago I would have jumped right on that VSTbuzz deal.



I'd guess HB covers that dry sound for you. You might be right with way cinesamples might go, even though in my opinion anything over $600 might be a bit too much. Dont take me wrong, I really love what cinesamples has made, but the competition is tight nowdays. Still, it's great how they keep updating their products.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 27, 2016)

Soo!! :D I have really been considering Spitfire Audio SSB, however I find, that it is a little bit over my budget, although it is on sale. So I have been looking at NI SSBC and SSBS the brass collection with both ensembles and solos, and the solos stand-alone.

What is your opinion? I have watched some videos and heard samples, but what do you who may be using it think?

A side note: I have just downloaded the demos.. : D


----------



## dogdad (Nov 27, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Soo!! :D I have really been considering Spitfire Audio SSB, however I find, that it is a little bit over my budget, although it is on sale. So I have been looking at NI SSBC and SSBS the brass collection with both ensembles and solos, and the solos stand-alone.
> 
> What is your opinion? I have watched some videos and heard samples, but what do you who may be using it think?
> 
> A side note: I have just downloaded the demos.. : D



I have the ensembles and absolutely love them. Very warm and full sounding. I feel they are very underrated. Like all libraries they may not be a perfect for every situation but in my humble opinion they stand shoulder to shoulder to the other big libraries and have their own sound. They're also easy to work with, which for me is something I really appreciate. 

Also, If you're a Komplete owner the upgrade price makes it kind of a no brainer.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2016)

dogdad said:


> Also, If you're a Komplete owner the upgrade price makes it kind of a no brainer.


Are the crossgrade prices from Komplete valid during the Black Friday sale? When I went to the NI site to see if there was a discounted crossgrade price for the woodwinds, it only allowed me to select the "Full" product in the pull down menu. This is probably the same for the brass as well. I'm curious if I'd save more getting the full version now or waiting until the crossgrade pricing comes back.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 27, 2016)

No, crossgrade prices aren't reduced and thus unavailable because the crossgrade and 50% off full version have the same price.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks, so it ends up working out the same. At least I know as a crossgrader I don't have to jump on this deal just yet. And I agree, the NI Brass is underrated. I think it just requires more tweaking than some other libraries.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 28, 2016)

dogdad said:


> I have the ensembles and absolutely love them. Very warm and full sounding. I feel they are very underrated. Like all libraries they may not be a perfect for every situation but in my humble opinion they stand shoulder to shoulder to the other big libraries and have their own sound. They're also easy to work with, which for me is something I really appreciate.
> 
> Also, If you're a Komplete owner the upgrade price makes it kind of a no brainer.


I will buy it! - Also just because it seams like a great deal, for my first stand-alone brass library.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2016)

I got NI SSB second hand a couple of months ago for its effects articulations and especially the option of dynamic timestretching of sforzando, crescendo, swells articulations.
The ones in OT Metropolis Ark1 are just so short and I was needing to substitute a few of the ones from EW QLSO I was using (old tracks that I'm reworking) for better variations.
I like the sound of this sound but I found the trumpets more bright than EW QLSO and CineBrass I had in those tracks and that they were reacting differently to MIDI CCs already playing, so they were cutting through the mix too much.
For matter of times and laziness to rework also mix, EQ and MIDI CCs I have left them out for now waiting to use them in totally new tracks.
But the sound is very very good to my hears... and love the Tuba-Euphonium (or what it is) section more powerful and full sound compared to Metropolis Ark1, Albion One, CineBrass Core and Pro.
By the way I'm looking for also for Musical Sampling Adventure Brass (for the playability of the performance patches more than the sound) and the forthcoming Cinematic Studio Brass.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2016)

Uh, just one thing I forgot... SSB has not recorded in place.
I found that sforzandos, crescendos, swells get to pan their tails (right to left in Trumpets case) in the stereo panorama while playing and I wasn't able to avoid it for now.
Not a big deal for hybrid tracks like mine, but for classical orchestral could be not wanted at all.
Consider that.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 29, 2016)

I was playing around with the demos.. Great sounding brass. However I do not like the solo library. There I really feel that something is missing..  

Ana a last complaint.. There is not much time to get to play with the demos.. maybe not even an hour ..? 

BUT! I am still going to get the Brass Ensemble!


----------



## anthonyw (Dec 22, 2017)

AfilionMusic said:


> Are marcatos achievable in this library or are staccatos the only short articulation?



Bump. Any word on this?


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 22, 2017)

No marcatos.


----------

